# The Day the Scale Had to be Redefined



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

My 13 year old lab has been on raw food for a few years now and the results have been good. However, in the last couple months, he has produced gas so horrific that I had to make a formal change in the 1-10 scale in order to capture his data points. 

He gets chicken, beef, canned mackerel, turkey - just like he's had for years. I tried adding yogurt with live and active cultures and little has changed. I'm switching to ZD for a while and see what happens. I know there are a lot of "bad gas" threads in the forums, but most are from people feeding kibble, so I am posting this to see if anyone esle had something similar happen on raw.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No. Zero gas here.

Something is not agreeing with your dog and is not getting digested properly.

I would feed one protein at a time to isolate the problem food.
I would also try adding digestive enzymes or pancreas.


----------



## 1stDaughter4Legs (Jan 8, 2015)

We had a gas problem for a few days but we are new to raw with any animal. Our puppy came with the diet and we decided to stick it out. So far so ok one step at a time trying to find the proper balance. The choices of how, what, and when to feed are endless. Anyhow she is 12wks old had gas for 3 days we went to straight chicken legs for two days and slowly added back in gizzards and beef items. One thing I read is that if your dog is having body function issues it operator error lol! I like that saying and I'm trying to be a great operator!! ??


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The only time my raw fed dog gets gassy is if she needs to take a dump ASAP....I do feed her sardines on occasion and should see if that correlates as well.

If the diet has been fairly consistent..you might investigate what variables could exist....such as the canned mackerel..etc.

Has your dog changed its eating habits at all? Such as wolfing it down faster?


SuperG


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

SuperG, I'm WirelessG. I wonder if we're related?

No, no changes in his habits. The only thing out of the ordinary is that I have been living in hotels for the last month. I was in Western Canada for a few months and then drove back to MD mid-Dec. 

I started the ZD food yesterday and I'm hoping that will make things better, although the price of that stuff is about as horrific as the smell of his farts.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Since I started my dog on Z/D, the gas has gone away. I also started adding green beans to the Z/D. I used to include green beans in his raw food, so I'm not sure if it was the raw food or the lack of green beans that caused the gas, but now I can tune in on it.


----------

